# New motorhome - Cant remember a thing about how to run it!!



## jenny1960 (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Folks,
This is my first post on this fab site so, would like to say hello to you all!
We have just took delivery of our 1st brand new Bessacar 590 elegance and cant wait to get out there in it. Before we went to pick it up, he dealer said to give ourselves 40 minutes to go through everything with us. The day we got there, a new guy had started and didn't know much about th electrics etc as it is such a new model. However, my point is.... Is it common to get a new MH and not know a thing about the in's and out's of how to operate it? When I read the booklet it may as well be printed in greek for all I kow about gas/electrics etc etc. Even the TV... we haveone of those oyster satellite systems and as hard as we have tried, all we can get is a 'blue' screen with no picture on any channel!
Please tell me we are not the only one's who face this dilemma with a first MH!!
Many thanks for any advice recieved,

Kind regards,

Jenny


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to the club Jenny.

You are just like we all were to begin with.  

Either camp out on your drive for the first night, or go to the closest site you can find. By the morning you will have forgotten most of your worries, and if things do go a bit pear shaped it's not far to come home.

This time next month you will be giving advice on here! :lol: :lol: 

Cheers


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jenny

Welcome to MHF.

Go back to the dealer and ask for a "proper" handover.

Even in the most favourable circumstances 40 minutes is not enough time for a handover. Where a novice or non-technical owner is concerned I would expect the process to take a couple of hours. The excuse that the person was new to the job or wasn't familiar with the product is not valid. Please tell us who the dealer in question is.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

That's what we're here for Jenny ! There is even a lively presence at night so if you get stuck when you are camping on your drive, then there will be someone around to give advice.

Welcome both of you and be assured you are not the only ones to have the handover go in a complete blur ! 

Ask away...

G


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Jenny

Welcome to MotorhomeFacts  

I don't think this is (or should be) the norm. I would suggest you go back to the dealer, and request you have a proper handover. If they sell the thing, they should be able to show you all the ins and outs.

Out of interest, which dealer was it?

Gerald


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

hi jenny what part of the country are you in ? theres a meet this w/end in somerset 
chapter


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to MHFacts cannot disagree with all the points made by other members. Our handover took 2 hours and we were familiar with things as had a previous van. Definately take it back and get a proper run through.

Good luck with it!


----------



## jenny1960 (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow - Thank you for your quick replies - I am so impressed with this site!
Glad to know we are not the only one's to have experienced this problem!
Just spoke to my hubby about it and we are going take you're advice and call the dealers again to make arrangements to go back and get a proper hand over.
Like you all said, 40 minutes is not long enough at all so I only think it's fair we do this.

The guy concerned wasn't at all familiar with our MH but hopefully the owner will be there this time.

Other than this 'hitch' the dealers concerned (Becks) have been impeccable.

Watch this space folks!


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*hi*

Hi Jenny
We bought in December, exactly the same as you, handover took maybe a good hour, but I was non the wiser after anyway, it was all so new to me, as I have never caravaned etc before, but as I asked more questions etc I got braver, bit like using the clutch on a car, think you will never master it, then hey presto its simple, or I think it will be soon Lol.


----------



## jenny1960 (Dec 16, 2007)

Once again thank you for all your replies!

Chapter - I live in Sawbridgeworth (herts) so that meet is a tad too far this time but will look out for meets in the future. Besides, we are going to Krakow on Thurday for 4 days! :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi again Jenny

One other priceless hint I was given by an old stager when we started.

Have a pad and pencil handy on your first couple of trips so you can make an immediate note of what you wish you had brought, what you brought but didn't need, items you need to buy etc.. (but resist the temptation to buy loads of things that "might be useful". Our loft is full of those!!)

That way you will quickly kit out the van with the permanent items that you need to carry, and will also be able to make a packing checklist for those items that need to go in just before you set out.

If you are like us you will still forget something every trip, but that's what makes it all such fun.

Hope you don't get too much ribbing from the neighbours if you do camp on the drive. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

yep - we still forget things, and so do motorhomers around us, we also forget how to work things - last week i scratched my head for hours trying to get the fridge to run on 240v, then found the switch on the wall that turned it on  

same with the heater 2 months previous - blew cold air around for van for 2 hours before noticing

Mark


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Velvettones said:


> yep - we still forget things, and so do motorhomers around us, we also forget how to work things - last week i scratched my head for hours trying to get the fridge to run on 240v, then found the switch on the wall that turned it on
> 
> same with the heater 2 months previous - blew cold air around for van for 2 hours before noticing
> 
> Mark


I hate to speak ill of Mrs Zeb - in fact I daren't if she's too close ( 8O ) but every switch in our truck has had to be labelled. :roll:

'Nuff said. I'm already on dangerous ground, but Velvet is quite right Jenny - we all forget and feel like idiots from time to time, so don't let it worry you.

*Velvet* - I've done the fridge trick too, but our favourite is forgetting to switch to 12 volt when we set out.  

Cheers


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Recently someone posted a link to a YouTube video of the instructions given to Australian motorhome hirers. I thought it was pretty good and certainly went over the basics well.

I can't remember what the post was called though....is there anyone who can ?

G


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Not being able to get the water heater to work was a big problem last week-end. Solved it by turning the gas on  
Fridge not being turned to 12v- yep, that's another one that I've done.
Waiting for the day that I forget to unplug the hook-up.....................


----------



## OutlandsArthur (Aug 10, 2007)

We bought a new Knaus Sun Ti 650MF last August and the salesman spent a good 2 hours handing over. Before purchase they were almost adamant that at their expense we spend a couple of nights at a site close by - just in case! Armed with 4" of manuals we parked up 15 minutes from the dealers and - yes- promptly forgot anything from the 2 hours. You will live and learn. My advice for what it is worth is to have 2 cards behind the visor. One a list of "before we set off tasks" and one "set up on site tasks". We have a Phantom Tracker and have forgotten on at least 4 occasions to de-activate the motion sensor. The phone call from Phantom advising us that our motorhome is on the move is somewhat embarrassing - still we know it works.

Still learning

John


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Grizzly

That youTube video was here 




I only know this as I sent it to my Aussie daughter 'cos i thought she had been moonlighting in instructional videos.

When we had our handover which took 3 hours I listened but the OH took notes this worked quite well. Also take all the component instructional booklets indoors and put them on the bedside table for bedtime reading.


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

We had an short but sweet hand over, but got a great instuctional DVD!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zoe68 said:


> We had an short but sweet hand over, but got a great instuctional DVD!


This seems to be the way to go with MH handovers. There's no subsitute for a proper, detailed handover but it does get over the fact that most of us can't remember everything we've been told. If we'd not been ex-tuggers I think we'd have made even more mistakes.

What about it dealers and manufacturers ? It will save you all those phone calls from worried owners ?

G


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Jenny,
First time out, try to park the van level, if its on too much of a slant (a) the fridge may not work properly on gas (b) you'll slide out of bed :wink: 
The advice gained here will set you up ok . . we've all been nervous the first time [no smirks  ]
Have a good trip to Krakow . . you'll be dying to get back and 'play' with the van - try to get along to one of the rallys or meets - if only for the day to meet some others motorhomers and don't be afraid to pick their brains !
You'll luv it !


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Jenny. I'm impressed that anyone can remember anything from a handover. It's all so new and there is so much to remember. 

Actually, I'm impressed anyone remembers to switch over to 12v when starting off. We usually remember after about 5 minutes ....... but not always :? :? :? 

We are very experienced when loading up for hols. now. So long as the paperwork is in order and duplicated, anything else we forget can be bought or done without. Once I realised this, I have a much more relaxing time  

Happy travelling. 

Sue


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

cronkle said:


> Waiting for the day that I forget to unplug the hook-up.....................


Done that. The cable got caught in Mrs Zeb's hanging basket and pulled it off the wall. Didn't realise geraniums were that fragile.  

Never mind - I can already walk without the crutches after only three months! :lol: :lol:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi all

On my handover,i was told I`ve got the guy all day if need be.We started the handover just after dealership opened for business and drove away as they were shutting up to go home 8O he did say we could have him all day,and I made sure that most of the stuff sunk in with repeated questions and going over everything with a fine tooth comb including getting up a pair of steps to check the roof ( I even made them clean it ) as it was dirty :lol: and checking all over the bodywork for imperfections,of which there was a few but now sorted.To easy to get wrapped up in all the excitment and miss the detail.

steve


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Handover*

Yes we had a good handover of our van, but fortunately for us we had been at our 'hobby' for a goodly few years!!!

My hubby's favourite trick is to forget to wind up the back steadies which HE fitted to our MH!!! He did it on a previous Swift we had many years back!!! That time he bent them so bad he had to spend time taking the steadies off and doing some metalwork straightening them, before we left the site to move on 

Mind you after all the many years of motorhoming/tugging we still manage to leave something at home! The last time out we left the butter behind sitting on the kitchen table! Senior moment I think they call that :?


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Like others have advised you should go back to your dealer and ask for the 
handover to be done again, this time by someone experienced and qualified
to do it.

Really there at least two reasons for a comprehensive handover

1) You learn how everything works. This is really important when it is your
first Motorhome, but it is quite important too even if you have been down this
road before. There are differences from model to model. You can save 
yourself a lot of trial and error and possibly expenisve mistakes by learning
how every thing works. Even with a good instructional handover and after
you read the manuals, you will still have questions because there is so 
much to learn.

2) The other reason for a good handover is to check everything works.
That really means checking lights, water supply, toilet flushes, gas cooker
and heating system, three way fridge, how to fill with water, how to dump water, 
how to dump waste water, how the leisure battery works, 
how the electric works, how to change gas bottles and much much
more and more.

A good dealer will not only tell you how to use all this equipment but also
do it in front of you, therby demonstrating that everything works and you 
can see everything working before you take delivery.

You will be at a big loss if you skimp on this important step of taking
delivery of a new Motorhome. It takes about two hours to do it well.

Of course you have to also read and learn about the host vehicle
Fiat Ducato or Mercedes etc. Although if you drive a car, much of
that will at least be more familiar to you

Drifter


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

OH is more worried about driving away with the steadies down then doing the same with the EHU still attached. To get over the worry, we always leave the steadies winder sort of hooked around the stearing wheel. Even we can't forget it before we drive away then!

Sue


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Suenliam said:


> OH is more worried about driving away with the steadies down then doing the same with the EHU still attached. To get over the worry, we always leave the steadies winder sort of hooked around the stearing wheel. Even we can't forget it before we drive away then!
> 
> Sue


Haven't got steadies Sue, but to protect Mrs Zeb's (new) window box I now drape the hook-up lead over the wing mirror so I can't open the cab door without moving it.

Driving away on site is not such a problem as you get into the habit of doing the "walkaround".

Cheers


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Even though I have suggested this before, it may be helpful. Consider bringing a small video camera with you when you are being instructed at handover. Of course I didn't do this but we figured things out anyway. 

Still forget things occasionally, (like every time we go out!) Last trip we did the gas blown heating thing too and had only cold air coming out. G thought we had a problem but had just switched it the wrong way.

this time out, the contents of the fridge landed on the floor when we went around the first bend, we had forgotten to lock it.... again! We all make mistakes and this is after about 50 nights away so far!

Ca


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Not long after we started we wanted to watch a particular TV programme. We could not get the picture to work and spent ages raising and turning the aerial on the bike rack, changing the TV remote batteries, walking round the site to see where everyone else had their aerial pointing, re-wiring the coax to the back of the set and lots more until we realised...we hadn't plugged the coax from the aerial into the socket on the side of the van.

It was too late by then 

  

G


----------

